# مكتبة Normalization :مكتبة المنظفات الصناعية



## normalization (6 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الاخوة الاعزاء 

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل مكتبة شاملة كل التخصصات في مجال الكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية​ 
نبدأ بمكتبة المنظفات الصناعية وكل ما يتعلق بها.​ 
*Handbook of Detergents, Part A: Properties *



 



*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 814 
*Publication Date:* 1999-04-14 
*Sales Rank:* 556297 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824714172 
*EAN:* 9780824714178 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* CRC​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/5020172/Handbook_of_detergents__Part_A_-_Properties.part1.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5021211/Handbook_of_detergents__Part_A_-_Properties.part2.rar​ 


*Handbook of Detergents, Part B: Environmental Impact*​ 


 

*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 1342 
*Publication Date:* 2004-08-30 
*Sales Rank:* 1245634 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824703537 
*EAN:* 9780824703530 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* CRC 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23471427/HaDePB.rar.html
أو
http://www.bestsharing.com/f/xB1q1251946​ 

*Handbook Of Detergents, Part C: Analysis *


 

*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 654 
*Publication Date:* 2004-11-30 
*Sales Rank:* 376529 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824703510 
*EAN:* 9780824703516 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* CRC​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10039819/hoda-0824703510.rar​ 


*Handbook of Detergents, Part D: Formulation*​ 


 



*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 530 
*Publication Date:* 2005-07-27 
*Sales Rank:* 455542 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824703502 
*EAN:* 9780824703509 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* CRC​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20100126/detergentsD.rar​ 

*Laundry Detergents *​ 



 


*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH 
*Number Of Pages:* 288 
*Publication Date:* 2002-04-29 
*Sales Rank:* 878222 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 3527305203 
*EAN:* 9783527305209 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* Wiley-VCH​ 
http://www.bestsharing.com/f/ms001157427​ 

*Liquid Detergents, Second Edition *


 



*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 712 
*Publication Date:* 2005-08-23 
*Sales Rank:* 943520 
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824758358 
*EAN:* 9780824758356 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Manufacturer:* CRC​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24071421/LiDeSE.rar.html​


----------



## hd2222 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذة الكتب القيمة وجاري التحميل


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي
على هذة الكتب القيمة جاري التحميل


----------



## abdou151 (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وأدعو الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك!!:77: :77:


----------



## mfmfmf (7 يونيو 2007)

عن جد مشكور .
جزاك الله كل خير

أخوك محمد من سوريا


----------



## medekhel ahmed (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المبادرة ولكن لم استطيع تحميل هاته الكتب خصوصا من موقع rapideshare ارجوا أن تساعدوني في تحميل هاته الكتب


----------



## mohammadelrayees (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/حسن جاد (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا ا/هشام على الكتب لكن كالعاده انت اكيد عارف مشكلتى فى التحميل طبعا لكن جزالك الله خير


----------



## haadi (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
والله اللسان ليعجز عن شكرك أخي
فجزاك الله خير


----------



## kema (17 يونيو 2007)

يوجد عندي مشكلة حيث بعد ما انزل الملف لا يفتح


----------



## مبتدئ1 (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## normalization (17 يونيو 2007)

kema قال:


> يوجد عندي مشكلة حيث بعد ما انزل الملف لا يفتح


 


اخي العزيز الملفات تحتاج برنامج winrar او اي برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطة

ثم برنامج acrobate reader


----------



## kema (24 يونيو 2007)

*help me*



normalization قال:


> اخي العزيز الملفات تحتاج برنامج winrar او اي برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطة
> 
> ثم برنامج acrobate reader


 
where find winrar program


----------



## normalization (24 يونيو 2007)

kema قال:


> where find winrar program


 

http://soft.vip600.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=4601


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (25 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك جاري التحميل وانشاء الله يستفيد الجميع منها 
وللاسف هو ده الحال صعب تلاقي كتب كيميائية بالعربي


----------



## medekhel ahmed (30 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز لقد تلقيت رسالتك والتي إن دلت على شيئ فإنما تدل على مدى صدقك في تقديم هذه الخدمة الجليلة لكل أعضاء المنتدى و هذا ما شجعني أن أطرح عليك مشكلتي مع rapidshare
أولا أعلمك أن لدي كل من برنامجي acrobate reader و winrar لفك البرامج المضغوطة لكن المشكلة متمتلة في نهاية المدة الخاصة بالتحميل المجاني خصوصا أننا لا نستطيع المشاركة بهذا server لغياب طريقة الدفع ببلدنا 
أرجوا منك أخي أن تعيد إرسال هذا العرض حتى أتمكن من تحميل هاته الكتب القيمة خصوصا volume 82 , volume128, volume 129
وشكرا مع فائق إحترماتي


----------



## م. علي (ابو رامز) (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه الكتب القيمة حقيقة...


----------



## usama said (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لوالديك
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Aesop (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (21 أغسطس 2007)

المزيد منها للمنفعة العامة 
وبارك الله فيك عليها


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (21 أغسطس 2007)

Thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhannnnnnnks


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

نورماليزاشن
اذا في امكانية لبعض الأسئلة المباشرة
لو سمحت
جهودك جبارة وربنا يباركلك فيها
على هل معلومات


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## zadoo (17 سبتمبر 2007)

والله روعه وتستهال عليها كل خير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكوررررررر
وعاشت ايدك والله مقصرت
تحياتي..


----------



## حسام ح (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صلاحات (10 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot for you


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ المهندس هشام شكرا على الكتب ورجاء احضار كتب باللغه العربيه ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## عبدالمنعم10 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأخ الفاضل م/هشام جزاك الله خيرا ولكننا غير متخصصين أو نملك لغة e** لو امكن كتب عربي:1:*


----------

